

What are the chances of a game studio getting VC? - w-ll

Some friends and I have started working on a game. A social game some would call it.  We got some basic game mechanics already implemented, but have not nearly enough art, and are still working feverishly away with just place-holder-art.  Some funding would defiantly help, do VC's, Ycombinator, or another other investors ever invest in games?
======
xg
The biggest issue here is that most VCs are hesitant to invest in hits-based
businesses. This means: they don't want to bet on you creating a hit game, hit
show, etc before you have any user traction.

If you have interesting proprietary technology involved in the game or you can
figure out a cheap way to acquire users and get some traction, you have a much
better chance of securing some investment.

------
wmf
Search the archives; there was a discussion recently about why game studios
generally don't fit the VC model. There are always exceptions, but you should
know what the objections are before trying to be one.

------
newobj
You sound like you'd better off going on TIGsource and showing a demo of your
game and then trying to enlist help from artists.

------
listic
What makes your game social? How much funding do you need?

Please drop me a line at nleschov at gmail

------
smysore
yes

